# SR Sakae Litage



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Completed. Great bike, fits like a glove. The decals had to go but I had some new ones made up. This bike was originally Campy equipped but those pieces are long gone. This is my version. Most everything is NOS but this one didn't break the bank. I held out for the good deals. Hope you like. Here's the build.

XC Pro Crank
XC Pro BB
XC Pro RD
XC Pro FD
XC Pro Brakes
XC Pro Levers
XC Pro Shifters
XC Pro Hubs
XC Pro Skewers
Suntour AP2 Cassette
Sram PC48 Chain (Will get changed out soon)
Campagnolo Atek Rims
Sapim Race Spokes
Panaracer Smoke Lite/Dart Tires
Suntour XC Stem
Suntour Vice Grips (Thanks to J Ro)
Kalloy 4130 Seatpost (Polished)
San Marco Rolls Perforated Saddle
Shimano XT M735 headset (Polished)
Sakae Handlebar
Sakae MTP-122 Pedals
Sakae Toe Clips
Ritchey Cable Hanger
Unknown Titanium Binder Bolt (Odyssey?)
Suntour Cables & Housing 
There will be some minor changes as time goes on but all in all I'm happy with it.

I think that covers it. Had a great time building it. Thanks to all the VRC members and everyone that made it happen.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

More.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Unique idea that I am surprised no one came up with before. I would try to get more leverage out of those cantis.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

nice...Nice...NICE ! Great job, I like it alot. Just hurry and trim those cable ends before you get a time-out or banned 

It's almost too nice to put decals on...I'd have to think twice about it...


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

I know. Brakes and cables are always my last thing.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I love that bike!


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Excellent build :thumbsup: What's the plan for another chain? Suntour? Sedis? 

If you need another project I know where you can get an NOS matching road frame


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Beautiful bike!!!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

nice! I've always liked XC Pro, no matter how finiky it was/is. Part of its charm I guess. That looks great.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Cool! 

Those are my all time fave thumbies and brake levers. I'm still using them!

Well done!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

XR4TI said:


> Completed. Great bike, fits like a glove. .


A glove that didn't really fit right so a wrist and finger extensions had to be added :thumbsup:

Looks great, though!

I have XC Comp shifters and levers on my KHS, which seem to be the same shape as the Pro stuff, and really really like 'em!


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

*Hm ...*

I'd say those brake levers and brake arms are too young ... and the stem is too old.

You could replace them with (all black) XC Pro parts from '90 and Tioga's T-Stem.


my2ct


----------



## Richard Roma (Dec 12, 2007)

*Nice*

Beautiful bike.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Scary, I just went through the road bike version last week.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Sweet ride! Always thought those were cool. Nice job too :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

uphiller said:


> I would try to get more leverage out of those cantis.


Yeah, no bueno there.

Trim up the cables after they're adjusted and we're good.

I'm waiting for Fillet-brazed to say something about the toe strap set up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice clean build XR4TI, good stuff!


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

J Ro said:


> Excellent build :thumbsup: What's the plan for another chain? Suntour? Sedis?
> 
> If you need another project I know where you can get an NOS matching road frame


Exactly. I ran out of the Sedis chains so I'll go with the Suntour.

Great grips Jeff. Thanks so much! They made the build.

If I didn't have so many road bikes I would seriously think about that frame. Thanks though!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm waiting for Fillet-brazed to say something about the toe strap set up.


Nah. For some bikes, this way is appropriate.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

cdeger said:


> I'd say those brake levers and brake arms are too young ... and the stem is too old.
> 
> You could replace them with (all black) XC Pro parts from '90 and Tioga's T-Stem.
> 
> ...


Correct. The stem is from 89 (XC9000), but the rest is pretty much out of the 93 catalog.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/SunTour/SunTour93.pdf

You can get a glimpse of the frame on page 3. I could've gone with a different stem, like the Pipe, but I wanted the rise keep it silver and I think they look good.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm waiting for Fillet-brazed to say something about the toe strap set up.


The way they're tucked away nice and neat like.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nah. For some bikes, this way is appropriate.


:lol:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

XR4TI said:


> The way they're tucked away nice and neat like.


Yes, they most certainly are.


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

hello, have you measured the XC Pro rear hub dropouts distance? ...may be of 140 mm.? I had one in a '91 bike and measured 140 mm. :skep: 

BEAUTIFUL bike :thumbsup:


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Yes, they most certainly are.


That's just for show. When I get it out they'll get unbuckled and trimmed.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

palmix said:


> hello, have you measured the XC Pro rear hub dropouts distance? ...may be of 140 mm.? I had one in a '91 bike and measured 140 mm. :skep:
> 
> BEAUTIFUL bike :thumbsup:


135mm


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Couldn't have done it without ya!


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: great bike, great build.

i bought the road version in '91, built her up with shimano 600 drivetrain and shifting and a mavic 531/fir ea60 wheelset. lot's of memories (overtaking motorcycle on the inside  down a winding road in the nearby swiss prealps, staying in front for 2 additional turns, mr. avocet shows 99 kmh for some minutes // bunny hoping a dog @ 75kmh) and others. compared with the european competitors (alan etc.) a very tough construction but with a very comfy ride. some years as a singlespeed, 'til retirement in '07.










and a little younger, gorgeous lady took up her place. her name is ultimate and she's titanium blonde, but that's an other story 

ciao
flo


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Drool. I have a new appreciation of SR Sakae. What's the story behind the blue button on the seatstays meeting the seatpost? Nifty identification just like the V in vanilla bicycles chainstays or the alien ear cable guides of Igleheart frames. Gotta make your stamp!


----------



## Airdrawndagger (Nov 30, 2009)

Ommmg!!!!! Sweet bike... I bought this frame with non original fork and without down ending plastic BB part...

see http://zdendablog.blogspot.com/2009/11/ss-nr005-sakae-litage-alias-hujerwagen.html

Now, I wonder, what bike to build at this frame... Maybe singlespee or fixie... But I have 6 bikes...

If you can this frame, send me message to [email protected]


----------

